# Hi Everyone



## kelly 58 (Aug 14, 2010)

Greetings from a wet South Lincs


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Aug 14, 2010)

Greetings from a wet East Sussex !

Peter


----------



## maingate (Aug 14, 2010)

Greetings from a wet North East.


----------



## Randonneur (Aug 14, 2010)

Greetings from a very soggy Redditch.


----------



## magbrin (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi from a sunny Highlands


----------



## tony (Aug 15, 2010)

cead mile failte from a beautiful sunny s.e.ireland.
tony


----------



## locksmith (Aug 15, 2010)

*Welcome*

Welcome from sunny Suffolk !!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site and the benefits of wild camping.


----------



## Tbear (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome from just down the road in sunny Cambridgeshire


----------



## jennyp19 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi from cold Nth Lincs


----------



## barnybg (Aug 16, 2010)

*Hiya Kelly.*

Welcome from bleedin hot sunny 42 c ,Bulgaria...


----------



## bmb1uk (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome from sunny borough of charnwood


----------

